# How did I do, my first dirt tank.



## vinniemabuna (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi, I wanted someones opinion about if I did my first dirt tank OK. I have a 5.5 gallon tank already cycled, I took all the fish-water filter out into a 5 gallon bucket-sponge filter. About 4 hours before I put about 2 quarts of MGOPM into a bucket and filler it with water 2-3 inches over the dirt. I then added the wet MGOPM, I tried to takeout the larger twigs-bark, this stuff is loaded with them ! I put 3/4 inch or so of the MGOPM on the bottom of the tank, then added about 1 inch of Pool filter sand, then placed a plastic shopping bag on the surface of the sand and slowly filled up the tank, the sand was half cleaned going in, it was a little cloudy not bad. Filter back, D sag, java-moss, anubias, couple stem, narrow leaf ancaris, little wish I had more for plants, How did I do, should I get an ammonia spike ? The light will be about 15 watts for 9 hours a day, thanks


----------



## GeraldStringham (May 16, 2013)

Biggest mistake most people make with a dirted tank is not heavily planting to start. Without it you will have that ammonia spike although not as excessive as you would on a newly setup tank considering you saved much of your biological filtration. Seems as though your lighting may be to high as well what are the dimensions of the tank? What kind of lighting is it as well?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Gerald is probably right about the ammonia spike. You do want to plant heavily. I don't think it will be a huge spike but it might cause algae.

Also, 15w might not be enough for your tank. The watts/gallon rule breaks down at low and high tank gallons. What type of lighting is it? Fluorescent or incandescent?


----------

